# Just got my New USPc .45 SS! :D



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Hey guys! I just got back with a new gun in hand! The gun is used but you cannot tell one bit. It had 200 rounds put through it. The gun has night sites and came with a total of 8 genuine HK mags. Price was $650+30 for S&H. I am so happy! 

Here are some pics(They suck I know. My camera does not work well at night. I will put some more up tomorrow and hopefully give you a range report!)


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Are they mooning us in that last shot?!

Nice lookin' gun, man! Congrats, and good luck with it!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Gunut looking good for sure. Congrats man.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Congratulations. I love the look of the USP with the stainless slide.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U are slowly becoming an HK nut, huh? 

Nice gun 

Eventually, I plan to get my USPc NP3'd - I like the two tone look


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Nice. Congratulations on the new addition.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Sweet!!! You'll love the USPc its my daily carry. Get yourself some flat baseplates for those mags!!!!

What nite sites are those??? 3-dot over bar???

Very Nice!!


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Sweet!!! You'll love the USPc its my daily carry. Get yourself some flat baseplates for those mags!!!!
> 
> What nite sites are those??? 3-dot over bar???
> 
> Very Nice!!


One of the mags has a flat baseplate. The night sites are strange! I have never seen ones like them before. The back two are red and then there is a vial between them that is green. The front blade is green as well. This gun feels great! I am heading to the range later today to see how she works


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> U are slowly becoming an HK nut, huh?
> 
> Nice gun
> 
> Eventually, I plan to get my USPc NP3'd - I like the two tone look


Well I finally found something that is comfortable, reliable and accurate! I am really liking the HK line. I assume it is like how you have now found the ones that is right for you!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, for me personally, the P99 is the perfect gun. I can't shoot as well with anything else. I like my USPC more and more, but it will never touch the P99 for me.

But its a personal thing. Everyone finds what works best for them. Guess for U, that is the HKs. Nothin wrong with that, no matter what the 1911 fiends and Glock fiends say. Me personally, I like to give 'em hell when they look at me crazy for not preferring a 1911


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Guess for U, that is the HKs. Nothin wrong with that, no matter what the 1911 fiends and Glock fiends say.


Yeah, they like to call us "posers" :mrgreen:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Sweetttt!


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> Yeah, they like to call us "posers" :mrgreen:


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

So I just got back from the range and I am in love! Everything worked as it should. The recoil was nothing! It almost seemed less then my fullsize. I did a closed eye test to see which was worst and I think it was the USPc; being best, then fullsize, then 1911. I am surprised! My best group at 12yards was about 2 1/2in. Being that this was my first time out with it I would say that was acceptable. Still not as good as my Tac through . I got an 1" group at 12 yards with that today! I can't wait to put some more rounds through them both! 

(Dark out now. I still have to put some better pics up.)

Take care!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> So I just got back from the range and I am in love! Everything worked as it should. The recoil was nothing! It almost seemed less then my fullsize. I did a closed eye test to see which was worst and I think it was the USPc; being best, then fullsize, then 1911. I am surprised! My best group at 12yards was about 2 1/2in. Being that this was my first time out with it I would say that was acceptable. Still not as good as my Tac through . I got an 1" group at 12 yards with that today! I can't wait to put some more rounds through them both!
> 
> (Dark out now. I still have to put some better pics up.)
> 
> Take care!


Anytime someone bugs us about 1911s, send them that target and make them eat it :smt043 :smt043 :smt043 :smt043


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Anytime someone bugs us about 1911s, send them that target and make them eat it :smt043 :smt043 :smt043 :smt043


:smt082


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Sweet!!! You'll love the USPc its my daily carry.


What kinda holster do you use? Can you post a pic?


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Lou Alessi CQC/s


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Lou Alessi CQC/s


Nice! Does it hide well?


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I wear it everywhere. Usually with a untucked shirt of some sort over it.....


----------



## GunE8 (Oct 6, 2006)

Touchdown Gunnut! 

Good on ya... enjoy.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> What nite sites are those??? 3-dot over bar???


I asked the original owner and found their site

http://www.ptnightsights.com/

Colors: Red, Green, Yellow, Blue in any combination

You have to e-mail for price so I dont' know how much.
I really like them over my Trijicon's. You can pick up
the front site very fast!

They say half-life of 15 years and come with a lifetime warranty


----------

